# English/Spanish/French: I'm afraid of...



## ameana7

Hola a todos!

"I'm afraid of the dark with out you by my side."

No sé porque pero me gusta mucho esta frase. Me podrìan ayudar para corectar mis traducciones a Español y Francés por favor y como yo puedo decir en una manera mejor?

"Tengo miedo de la oscuridad sin que tu te quedes a mi lado."

" j'ai peur de la obscurité sans que tu sois à côté de moi."

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cecilio

Hello, ameana. In Spanish I would say:

"Tengo miedo a la oscuridad si no estás a mi lado".


----------



## Whodunit

¡Hola! 

To me, your translated sentences mean something different. They would be, translated back, something like this:

I'm afraid of the dark without your being by my side.



ameana7 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> "I'm afraid of the dark without you by my side."
> 
> No sé porque pero me gusta mucho esta frase. Me podrìan ayudar para corectar mis traducciones a Español y Francés por favor y como yo puedo decir en una manera mejor?
> 
> "Tengo miedo a la oscuridad sin que ti te quedes a mi lado."
> 
> "J'ai peur de l'obscurité sans que toi sois à côté de moi."
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mr Jones

ameana7 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> "I'm afraid of the dark with out you by my side."
> 
> No sé porque pero me gusta mucho esta frase. Me podrìan ayudar para corectar mis traducciones a Español y Francés por favor y como yo puedo decir en una manera mejor?
> 
> "Tengo miedo de la oscuridad sin que tu te quedes a mi lado."
> 
> " j'ai peur de la obscurité sans que tu sois à côté de moi."
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
Spanish translate: "Poetic phrase"
Español: Tengo miedo a la oscuridad, si Tú no estas junto a mí...


----------



## jhemono

Hola,
I think a better french translation would be :
"J'ai peur dans le noir quand tu n'es pas (you can say it "t'es pas", it's shorter !) a coté de moi."


----------



## ameana7

Gracias a todos o

Merci a tous!  J'aime tous.. mais je ne comprendre pas pourquoi on ne peut pas utilizer le subjontif dans les phrases. 

No entiendo por que no podemos usar subjuntivo.


----------

